
Ford kills Covid-19 with ingenious car heater hack - walterbell
https://www.fastcompany.com/90510004/ford-kills-covid-19-with-ingenious-car-heater-hack
======
uberman
How long before they eventually kill someone by baking them to death?

~~~
h2odragon
130F for 15min might not be fatal ... better bet: How many suspects get baked
silly before a dog gets cooked and the patch gets reverted?

Seriously tho: cool hack. use of resources at hand for immediate unanticipated
need.

~~~
uberman
did you catch this part though :

 _“We’ve seen north of 180, 185 degrees,” says Gubing. “So that’s
substantially more than we’d [normally] operate.”_

